

Broke - and Building the Most Expensive School in U.S. History - grellas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703959704575454013855538920.html?mod=WSJ_Opinion_LEADTop

======
aresant
Most striking is WSJ's mention of two another wildly over budget project in
the same district.

One is a school that cost $377 million (~4x over budget) that "ranks in the
bottom third of schools with similar demographics on state tests".

Add to that the variety of administrators pointing fingers at eachother, a
quick throwaway excuse about needing to complete a project "to show respect
for the neighborhood's Latino children" and you've got a microcosm of the
insanity that is California politics summed up in a tidy package.

Zero accountability, knee jerk political tomfoolery, and a bevy of unionized
contractors feeding at the pork barrel that are running the "oh wont somebody
please think of the children" commercials that push through these insane bond
measures to begin with.

Hard to see light at the end of the tunnel.

------
fondue
I wonder how many teachers they could have hired to improve their student to
teacher ratios with that money? I know of course that it was a bond that
bought the new schools but with the money they are spending on the bond
payments they could have instead hired more teachers.

